# 2005 GTO Cold Air Intake



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if you have been able to purchase a CAI for your 2005 GTO?

I just received one from parts&accesories.com who originally advertised it on their web site as being for the 2005 6.0L however when it came in it was for the 2004 5.7L. I went back to the website today and they no longer list it for the 2005 6.0L?? They will let me return it which is great but what I really want is the proper CAI for my car.

This CAI was made by AEM and they told me today they don't have one yet but keep checking back.

Thanks!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Sure, you can get a K&N now, or a Lingenfelter (if I spelled that right) for the 6L LS2. Oh, and be careful. You may want to read the posts here about the LS2 with a CAI. Some have experienced engine problems (performance/tune) after installing them. I am going to wait until I can get a tuner on it before I attempt mine.


----------



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply JMVorbeck!

I was just checking out the Lingenfelter CAI before seeing your post. 

I have read some of the posts in here about issues related to CAI and most appear to be related to heat? The Lingenfelter CAI appears to be relatively sealed from engine bay heat which should alleviate most of this problem.

What other issues have you heard of or seen?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I have the Lingenfelter CAI.... and I love no issues what so ever. Plus I can feel the added HP.


----------



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks LS2Fast...I'm writting an email to Lingenfelter to see if they have any useful information to add.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wide Open said:


> Thanks for the reply JMVorbeck!
> 
> I was just checking out the Lingenfelter CAI before seeing your post.
> 
> ...


Well, they are all posted here just do a search for "CAI". Some others have had a problem with the engine running too rich and some power degredation. I do agree that the Lingenfelter looks like the nicest design with the full box and hood seal. Its the one I want. LS2FAST seems to be having no trouble. Just read through the threads, it scared me off until the tuners are available.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is a photo of mine.... Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

That is for sure the nicest one out there IMO, definatly what I want. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Lingenfelter direct. Here is the link.

Lingenfelter 2005 CAI


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Lingenfelter direct. Here is the link.
> 
> Lingenfelter 2005 CAI


Thanks. Funny, both you, and the photo on thier site have the rail covers off. 2 ?'s..
1. You have had NO problems at all with yours?
2. Can you hear a difference when driving with the Lingenfelter? I am talking about the good ol 4 barrel "MOWWWWWW" when you open the throttle?


----------



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Guy's I am almost sold on the Lingenfelter unit. I will most likely order one this week. I am glad the AEM unit was wrong now that I've spoken with you. 

I'll let you know what kind of response I get on my email from Lingenfelter.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Thanks. Funny, both you, and the photo on thier site have the rail covers off. 2 ?'s..
> 1. You have had NO problems at all with yours?
> 2. Can you hear a difference when driving with the Lingenfelter? I am talking about the good ol 4 barrel "MOWWWWWW" when you open the throttle?


1. Absolutely no problems. However, I reversed the screws on the cold air box so the filter goes on better. (lingenfelter has them installed from the outside of the box).
2. I hear a difference, but I would not say the ole' 4-barrel sound. but it does sound good. However, the performance is better -- thats what I want :cool


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh and by the way... removing the fuel rail covers WILL increase your performance slightly, as the fuel rail covers DO trap heat on the engine. I also removed the plugs in the hood to release heat from the engine.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> 1. Absolutely no problems. However, I reversed the screws on the cold air box so the filter goes on better. (lingenfelter has them installed from the outside of the box).
> 2. I hear a difference, but I would not say the ole' 4-barrel sound. but it does sound good. However, the performance is better -- thats what I want :cool


Awesome. Thank you, On your word I think I am going to go ahead and order one.


----------



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Further investigation in the Lingenfelter website shows some pretty impressive performance packages. Pretty pricey but impressive!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> 1. Absolutely no problems. However, I reversed the screws on the cold air box so the filter goes on better. (lingenfelter has them installed from the outside of the box).
> 2. I hear a difference, but I would not say the ole' 4-barrel sound. but it does sound good. However, the performance is better -- thats what I want :cool


Pretty nice endorsement... Looks like top unit of whats available today. I am still waiting for an 05 tuner before I head into mods under hood. Read somewhere that just a "dyno tune" on a stock LS2 had a noticeable outcome (but with a $450 cost and of course finding a trustworthy shop). 

Also the idea of using the hood in a ram air concept crossed my list. But looks like the engine mods everyone likes are : CAI ; headers-xpipe-catbacks ; 160 stat ; and a tune. Followed by Heads and cam. And now that I've seen those 18" VZ Monaros from JHP are available they also get added to the list. 

It's not cubic inches but cubic dollars that fuels the addiction...


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, I keep thinking about the LT Headers but they are quite pricey for only a 16 RWHP gain. I think after I get my DIABLO PREDATOR Tuner my mod focus will go towards the suspension.

2005 GTO PREDATOR TUNER NOW AVAILABLE 

The Predator is only $399.00 and takes care of the TQ Management problem.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

The lingenfelter sounds nice, ive had no problems

LS2Fast..how did you pull the plugs out?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LS2Fast..how did you pull the plugs out?[/QUOTE]


They are just rubber "gaskets" that are put into the scoops. Open the hood and grab an edge of one. Then lightly pull and twist and they come right out. That and the fuel rail cover removal will lower engine temps a few degrees, and let it cool more quickly if it gets some higher temps from sitting in traffic or such. The fuel rail covers just pop up and off. Lift up on one real easy starting from a corner. Do not take them off when the engine is hot. they scratch real easy then.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I have the K&N CAI and at this time I cannot recommend it to anyone. I've had a problem with it since day one. After installing the CAI, everytime I run my a/c with the fan turned on past the #2 setting the car wants to bog down at idle. VERY ANNOYING! I've tried everything in the world, me or anyone else can think of to correct it and still nothing! With that said there are some people with the same CAI on 05's not having problems and some are. :confused 

As far as the heat soak problems, I have done several things that help.
1. Modify scoop plugs to push air directly on engine. (use "search" for pics)
2. Remove fuel rail covers.
3. Remove rear weather stripping under hood to allow heat to be pushed out.
4. Install 160 degree t'stat
5. Water Wetter by Red Line.

Hope some of this helps! :cheers


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Ahaa they do just pop out. That felt very gratifying given only 10 seconds of effort. Non functioning hood scoops my ass Car and Driver


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Wide Open said:


> Can anyone tell me if you have been able to purchase a CAI for your 2005 GTO?
> 
> I just received one from parts&accesories.com who originally advertised it on their web site as being for the 2005 6.0L however when it came in it was for the 2004 5.7L. I went back to the website today and they no longer list it for the 2005 6.0L?? They will let me return it which is great but what I really want is the proper CAI for my car.
> 
> ...


hey that happend to me back in june  said for 05. i took it out ready to put it on and thats when i found out this was not going to work. same parts place to online


----------



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

I was just fixing to post about this. Thanks!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:rofl: :agree


YouHolden? said:


> Ahaa they do just pop out. That felt very gratifying given only 10 seconds of effort. Non functioning hood scoops my ass Car and Driver


----------



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Wide Open said:


> Thanks Guy's I am almost sold on the Lingenfelter unit. I will most likely order one this week. I am glad the AEM unit was wrong now that I've spoken with you.
> 
> I'll let you know what kind of response I get on my email from Lingenfelter.


Here is the reply I recieved from Lingenfelter...

We have seen no issues with poor performance after the installation. We have sold several hundred of these and have only heard good comments from customers that purchased and installed the system.

No other tuning steps are required.

Thank you,

Tim Dyer 
Sales Manager
Lingenfelter Performance Engineering, Inc.
260 724 2552 x 1001
http://www.lingenfelter.com
ICQ# 223991829

I think I'll order mine this week!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

This is just repeating what I have heard. The Lingenfelter buyers are happy. I have not heard any good comments about the K&N from 05 owners. Everyone comments on a stalling issue, especially with the A/C on. There seems to be a part throttle low rpm stumble. A lot of people throw codes also. K&N tech support seems to not be acknowledging a problem with their product either. A guy on another forum wanted to talk to an engineer and was told that his problem had to be from the install and all their engineers were busy. Just my .02.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I think part of the issue with the K&N is the new intake tube. As the Lingenfelter use the stock tube, that is why there are no codes thrown. Just a thought.


----------



## Wide Open (Aug 9, 2005)

Received my Lingenfelter CAI last night and finished installing it this afternoon. Can't wait to take it out for a spin and see how it runs!! I'll let everyone know if there are any problems and try to post some pictures later.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Wide Open said:


> Received my Lingenfelter CAI last night and finished installing it this afternoon. Can't wait to take it out for a spin and see how it runs!! I'll let everyone know if there are any problems and try to post some pictures later.


Well, what do you think? is it worth the money?


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

you could always get the arrowhead shaker hood that they just put the price out on 1100 dollars for a hood holysh**. they Quote it as "The airbox sits directly on top of the engine and doubles as an engine cover and a complete cold air induction system that draws air from the early 70's styled shaker scoop through the factory air filter and routing it direct to the tb." The pics i saw where on an 05 :cheers


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

can you post a picture of that hood?


----------



## BluByU (Aug 15, 2005)

Has anyone tried insulating the intake air tube from engine bay heat? i.e. Duct wrap, Header Wrap, or even small dia R-7 insulated duct zip tied around the tub and foam duct board around the box.. It seems this might help keep some of the heat soak issues from effecting the intake charge.


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

Look toward the bottom of the pics

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=554933#post554933


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

That is one sweet a$$ shaker hood!!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I like that CAI for the stock scoops. I am assuming AP is Arrowhead Performace but I dont even see CAI's on their site.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about the Lingenfelter CAI for my first mod. Are you guys that have it happy with it and is there a noticable gain over the stock intake? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. :cheers


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Absolutely no problems. However, I reversed the screws on the cold air box so the filter goes on better. (lingenfelter has them installed from the outside of the box).
> 2. I hear a difference, but I would not say the ole' 4-barrel sound. but it does sound good. However, the performance is better -- thats what I want


After these reviews I'm extremely happy that I found these forums before I ordered the K&N. No problems with the LPN and it's cheaper to boot? I'll be ordering shortly


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

Start @ the beginning and read thru. They are not cheap, but appear to be the best going. A private group buy is on going but you will need to hurry.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33164&page=1&pp=30


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Just installed my LPE CAI, sounds sweet when you open it up, and installation went pretty easy except for the fact of the extremely crappy instructions. Anyone else find the instucions to be pretty useless?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a LPE CAI and I was'nt too impressed.It dose not get the cold air it needs.So I rigged The stock air tube (the one thats 90' with a 3" hole on one side and a snout on the other).I cut a hole in the LPE box right below the air intake,and angled the snout end directed just behind the alternator.I know noticed a lot more gain in 2nd thru 4th.And first barely gets traction.Although mostly noticed increase in 4th at higher speed.


----------



## 06GTO507 (Sep 28, 2006)

*GTO '06 Problems*

hey guys how u doing.ive been reading alot about the intakes and ppl havin problems with the K&N intake system. my gto tends to stall on me when i have the a/c on. i was wondering if anyone that has had this problem has left the filtercharger and put the stock tube from the MAF to the TB. Please advise on any ideas, suggestions and/or comments. its a 06 GTO LS2. i would greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

<sigh>... the "C"AI posts are the most pathetic. the ONLY way you can see what your intake is doing or not doing as far as effectiveness is to log it. your MAP under full throttle/ high RPM should stay high (96%+) and your IATs need to stay low under all driving conditions (especially stopped at a light or starting tree). being fooled by sucking sounds, seat of the pants and even dynos are a waste of time and money. take measurements before and after. know what the intake is supposed to do and quit getting caught up in the "coventional wisdom" and womenly "feelings"


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

06GTO507 said:


> hey guys how u doing.ive been reading alot about the intakes and ppl havin problems with the K&N intake system. my gto tends to stall on me when i have the a/c on. i was wondering if anyone that has had this problem has left the filtercharger and put the stock tube from the MAF to the TB. Please advise on any ideas, suggestions and/or comments. its a 06 GTO LS2. i would greatly appreciate your help.


it seems i recall an issue with the MAF contacting and grounding. check your clearances


----------

